# Just saw a trailer of bees



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

Rollin down I-45 though Ennis just now. ½ a trailer load of bees, big tank of syrup and a green 1980's Buick (I think) on the back. 

Anyone of ya’lls?


----------



## RDY-B (May 20, 2007)

thats no Buick thats a cadilac-elvis has left the building  RDY-B


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

A keeper drivin a Caddy??? I was impressed with an 80's style Buick!


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

Caddy havent you seen Jarrett`s ride?


----------



## TwT (Aug 5, 2004)

honeyman46408 said:


> Caddy havent you seen Jarrett`s ride?


I bet Keith wish he never posted that picture, hard to hide that almond money


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

TwT said:


> I bet Keith wish he never posted that picture, hard to hide that almond money


I must have missed it. I hope it is still on here. I will find it.

My office window overlooks I-45 and I have seen 4-5 loads of bees passing though the last few weeks. This one just stood out with all the stuff on it.


----------



## beeman (May 27, 2009)

> My office window overlooks I-45 and I have seen 4-5 loads of bees passing though the last few weeks.


Look for our three next Friday.


----------



## RDY-B (May 20, 2007)

search for whale tail  RDY-B


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

beeman said:


> Look for our three next Friday.


I will. Tell the driver to lay on the horn between 253 and 252. 



RDY-B said:


> search for whale tail  RDY-B


LOL!!!!!! 

B HIVES That's great!!


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

RDY-B said:


> search tail  RDY-B


Nothing wrong with a little tail. 

But, I think Hambone likes Chuck. lol


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

:scratch:
Just thinking and setting on the side line.
Ernie


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

Keith Jarrett said:


> But, I think Hambone likes Chuck. lol


Nah, But the cougars love it when I have the CN mask on.


----------

